#  ,  ,   >  Samsung SCX-4824FN

## 1988

, , ,    ))        .       ...   , ,  !,      . ,       ,        ,      ,     . , !!!!

----------


## Alex1

SAMSUNG ML-2015      ,    -  .       ,    .     ?

----------

